# Seiko World Clock Touch Screen Repair



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Along with Seiko watches I've also been collecting Seiko clocks.

I bought a Seiko World Clock Touch Screen recently from ebay, but unfortunately it was damaged in transit by a customs official checking the parcel contents. I wrote about it here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=88051

Here's a picture of the damaged (cut) screen:



When it arrived, I took it apart to assess whether I could repair this damage, but the touch screen isn't just a plastic film. Also, the film is glued to the background map, which would make replacing it without damaging the map tricky.

Not deterred by this, I went on the look out for a donor clock that I could cannibalise for the screen.

Luckily these seem to be plentiful, the only downside being from the USA and not the UK, so shipping costs are unavoidably high (especially compared to the cost of the clock).

I found the cheapest one that looked from the listing to be in good condition. It arrived this week so today I started work.

Here is the donor clock:



and the back:



Hmmmmm. Signs of battery leakage, and quite major battery leakage. Never mind, I only want the touch screen .............

Getting inside is easy, 3 smallish phillips screws and we're in:



The screen is under the plastic panel, so more screws ......



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Further and unexpected (read unwanted) signs of battery leakage.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh well (I thought) - I only want the plastic touch screen.

You may have noticed the PCB with the black & red wires coming from the battery compartment. You should also see on the left hand side the touch screen film / contacts.

Removing the PCB revealed this:



I noticed the tell tale signs (green / blue deposit) on the tracks, and I also looked at the PCB itself:



What I failed to notice (immediately) was this:



Yep - the battery damage has corroded / lifted the tracks from the touchscreen where they contact the PCB.

Damn.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Before I noticed this, I went to separate the touchscreen from the map background. You'll remember that I'd said they were glued (at 12pm and 6pm). Being more prepared to separate them, I quickly realised that they were not glued, but held togther with double-sided tape.

It was easy to carefully pry the two layers apart:



giving me this:



and this:



(you can see the missing tracks at the top).

When I spotted this, I started thinking about conductive paint and a repair (those of us old enough will remember this from repairing rear heated windscreens!!!).

However, when I looked at the touchscreen itself, I realised that things were even worse (yeah - hard to believe isn't it).

The battery leakage had actually penetrated into the touchscreen itself:



I'd assumed that the screen was just dirty and that carefully wiping it would give me a clear, unscratched film.

No. The battery leakage has got between the two films that make up the touchscreen.

At this point I decided to pry the two films apart, just to see if this was possible. I figured I was likely to damage the touchscreen, and more specifically its electrical properties.

The two films are held together at the edges with double-sided tape, all the way around.

It was easy to pry them apart, and to not so carefully clean up the debris inside. But, the inside faces of the two films are coated, I guess to make the conductive. Rubbing the debris off destroyed this.

Oh well, back off to the bay to find a better example.

(I wouldn't bother just for a plain clock, but mine is an Olympic special edition which I really like the look of and I do like limited editions)


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

It never rains but it pours doesn't it? Good luck with your search and let's hope that you are second time lucky.

It will be interesting to see the finished clock.

Regards

David


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Clock number 3 is ordered ................


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Much better luck with the next one - into the unknown again....

Thanks for the sequential piccies, learned a lot from that. May have a look at boot sales in the Spring.

Mike


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Clock number 3 arrived yesterday - yay!!

I was slightly worried when I saw the ebay tape round the box, and even more worried when I saw the familiar piece of paper inside the box saying the parcel had been opened and checked by customs.

This time though the bubble wrapping was intact and opening it up revealed no obvious shipping or handling damage. Phew.

So, I set about swapping the touch screens over.

Here's clock number 3:



and looking inside reveals a nice clean battery compartment:



and popping some batteries in we have life:



These clocks come apart really easily, just loads of small phillips screws to undo.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's the screen (after I'd given it a careful clean):



and here is the background map:



compare this with the one from my original clock:



well - I prefer the blue one!!


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Then it was put it all back together time, carefully to give this:



and a few closeup shots of the olympic logos:





(yes - archery is an olympic sport)



I'm really pleased (one of my favourite sayings!!).

Its been a bit drawn out, but well worth the hassle and cost.

clock 1 $15 + $32.94 p&p (but this was fully refunded by the seller)

clock 2 $7.85 + $20 p&p

clock 3 $19.99 + $25.16 p&p


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done Sir Alan for weaving a successful path to a super result. Hope it lasts for years!.

Mike


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice piece of work - well done.


----------

